# Freezing Asparagus?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This fallls somewhere between gardening and recipes but has anyone got info of freezing asparagus from the garden? Thanks in advance. Dick


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It needs to be blanched.I usually put the spears in a microwavable dish or plate and nuke them for 4-5 minutes depending on how much you put in.Immediately after throw them in ice water.Put them on a cookie sheet and freeze.....then vacumn pack them.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ken i right i would think it is like freezing any other veggie. blanch, usually says 5 min in most instructions, but i usually put garden veggies in for only a min or 2. from their drain and freeze.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, I would blanch with boiling water for just a short time. Microwaves cook the food too much from the inside out.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

ever tried the frozen asparagus in the grocery store???


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

We've tried several different ways. You do have to blanch and the best way is with boiling water.

No matter what we try it gets mushy.

My wife and I look forward to the end of May, first part of June so that we can hit the countryside and look for wild asparagus. We gave up trying to freeze it.

huntin1


----------

